# dhcp still doesn't work

## pawwwelll

I had problems with my card but  I made

modprobe tulip 

and from that time, 

ifconfig eth0 

shows me my card. I added that module tu 

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

and it is started after booting.

Unluckily the error

"netmount" not stared ... and about not stared services

I changed the 

/etc/conf.d/net

but I still got the same problem, Do You know how to solve it?

----------

## runningwithscissors

er....

Are you actually using a DHCP client to query the server for an address, and if so, which one?

----------

## pawwwelll

it is dhcpcd

----------

## runningwithscissors

So what errors does

```

#dhcpcd eth0

```

give?

----------

## pawwwelll

Error timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

----------

## runningwithscissors

Do other machines on the network receive an address?

You could also try using a different dhcp client.

----------

## pawwwelll

yes there is also one more computer.. and I have the router at home

----------

## pawwwelll

it's ok now, I just change the controller from tulip to via_rhine and now it works

but thanx a lot

----------

